# Huky 500



## tjstubbs (May 23, 2016)

Does anybody know if it's possible to install a PID on a Huky 500, or if there is a stove that is better suited for controlling temp. I love the machine, but I find the temp control a bit frustrating. Or any general advice for good roasting profiles for the machine would be great! Thanks!


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

@tjstubbs are you still using this Huky?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

wan said:


> @tjstubbs are you still using this Huky?


 He last visited May 2016, made 5 or so posts just so he could sell his stuff before leaving the county. So I doubt you will get a reply. Nice zombie thread resurrection though 

Unfortunately the forum sale rules tend to force 5 low grade filler posts from people who only come looking to buy and sell..


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> He last visited May 2016, made 5 or so posts just so he could sell his stuff before leaving the county. So I doubt you will get a reply. Nice zombie thread resurrection though
> 
> Unfortunately the forum sale rules tend to force 5 low grade filler posts from people who only come looking to buy and sell..


 ?


----------

